# De Rosa King @ SteepandCheap.com deal...



## derosadavid (Aug 2, 2006)

I understand that there was a SUPER deal on King XtraLight frames a few days back on SteepandCheap.com that I missed out on, but apparently they did not sell out so they are going to offer it again, although I have no idea when. If I see it again I will post it up here, but the way the site works is it has only one deal posted on their site at a time, and it is on there until it is sold out, so you basically have to go on there and refresh over and over and over and over until you find what you want or the next deal comes on. In any case, who has the time for that?!?! If anybody sees it before me, PLEASE notify me and everybody else by responding to this thread. And, of course, if I see it first I will put the link on here as well. Thanks!


----------



## cpinj (Jun 4, 2006)

*Steep and Cheap deal*

Steep and Cheap is the "clearance" site for Backcountry.com. The frames are for sale on the Backcountry.com site at http://www.backcountryoutlet.com/ou...adset.html?id=dvmEvn5S&CSP_ID=FTS_bcs_DER0001 

I'm not sure if the price is lower when on Steep and Cheap - you can always keep checking that.


----------



## powerdan5 (Apr 27, 2006)

derosadavid said:


> If anybody sees it before me, PLEASE notify me and everybody else by responding to this thread. And, of course, if I see it first I will put the link on here as well. Thanks!


I would suggest adding on the Steep and Cheap browser plug in. You can find it here:

http://www.steepandcheap.com/steepcheap/fuel_your_addiction.html?id=afQrCtK7


----------

